# iCloud : recevoir les courriers @me.com sur Outlook 2011



## monster084 (30 Octobre 2011)

j ai un souci 
je ne comprend pas  comment je doit faire pour pouvoir recevoir mes mails de mon adresse icloud
donc   me.com   sur outlook
que dois je mettre comme serveur entrant et serveur smtp ?


----------



## Goliath (30 Octobre 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864


----------

